# Ultimate Dub pics



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

A few pics from today and the rest are on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 963129233/


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

__
https://flic.kr/p/8545312813

I can't get this to paste in but fook. It's a mk 2 that I really like :lol:


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Matt B said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8545312813/
> 
> I can't get this to paste in but fook. It's a mk 2 that I really like :lol:


It was literally on the floor!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Great pic of my car mate good work


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Great pictures Dan


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Another nice Mk2 here also - Looks very cool 8)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater

See Robs and Holli's TTs are in this lot too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Great pic of my car mate good work


Which one was it?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> Great pic of my car mate good work


Does look nice cant wait to get my spoiler removed on Monday


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Some really nice pics there - kinda wish I'd gone now. A nicely modded car is a thing of beauty.

Wonder if the Facebook pics are the best-of-the-best pic of the show cars? The TTOC cars are a bit conspicuous by there absence... :evil:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome pic of mine too! 
Wish my camera skills were half as good as this!


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

holliett said:


> Thanks for the awesome pic of mine too!
> Wish my camera skills were half as good as this!


I shot them all on automatic mode. It's all about the post production! 
I think I may have another one of yours, I'll post them up soon.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Dan for the photos, hopefully cya on Thursday.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

dtsdesignz said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Great pic of my car mate good work
> ...


Silver mk1 audi tt folly smooth on maybach wheels / black plate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pics.

Whose is the slammed black Mk2 TT?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bart from Belguim


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I prefer unedited photos of shows, not a fan of the whole Instagram craze _either_.
Let the photos, and the cars, speak for themselves (rather than caking on "lipstick").

Edit 12/3/13 - Not that these photos have lipstick caked on, I just dont like it when people _DO_ go overboard with effects.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

mullum said:


> I prefer unedited photos of shows, not a fan of the whole Instagram craze either.
> Let the photos, and the cars, speak for themselves rather than caking on "lipstick".


Dan goes to the show takes the time and trouble to take some photos, then edits them, takes the time again to up loads them so people like myself that did not go can see what went off and all you can do is critersize.

Nice one! Well thought out reply.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> .... all you can do is critersize.
> Nice one! Well thought out reply.


All I said was I prefer unedited photos. That would be one less thing to do wouldn't it ? Not that I hear anyone complaining about the workload. But anyway, they're his photos so he can do as he wishes. I'm just not a fan of "post production" and I'm allowed an opinion. It's not a criticism of the photos themselves.
As for you getting your knickers in a twist, try to get out more - perhaps find a hobby, maybe take some spelling lessons ? How's that for a "thought out reply" ?


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

mullum said:


> I prefer unedited photos of shows, not a fan of the whole Instagram craze either.
> Let the photos, and the cars, speak for themselves rather than caking on "lipstick".


These images were shot on a cheap SLR and then colour balanced in adobe bridge. They have been nowhere near Instagram or lipstick?!

You'll have to post yours up to show me what you mean.

Cheers


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

dtsdesignz said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer unedited photos of shows, not a fan of the whole Instagram craze either.
> ...


wouldn't call Sony DSLR-A100 cheap as it was quite expensive when they came out :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't actually think THOSE photos HAVE had lipstick caked on, nor that they were Instagram'd. I was saying that I'm not a fan of those ways of editing images.
To be more specific, I'm not keen on "pulling out" the predominant colour and then making the rest of the image black and white. I also think HDR images look very "overkill", not "realistic".
I wouldn't be encouraged to see criticism where there isn't any just because someone else can't handle other people having an opinion on a subject. The fact that I don't like certain forms of "post production" doesn't equate to not liking your actual photos. Even if I didn't, I'm sure you could handle some constructive criticism. When it comes to creativity one has to accept that people see (and hear) things in their own "way". I'm certain you wouldn't need someone else to defend your work on a forum :-D
It's personal taste isn't it. Some people like cosmetically modded cars and some don't. I happen to like very individual looking cars. When I see photos of them I want to see them as if I'd seen them with my own eyes - so to speak. Some forms of editing just distract from that.


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

mullum said:


> I don't actually think THOSE photos HAVE had lipstick caked on, nor that they were Instagram'd. I was saying that I'm not a fan of those ways of editing images.
> To be more specific, I'm not keen on "pulling out" the predominant colour and then making the rest of the image black and white. I also think HDR images look very "overkill", not "realistic".
> I wouldn't be encouraged to see criticism where there isn't any just because someone else can't handle other people having an opinion on a subject. The fact that I don't like certain forms of "post production" doesn't equate to not liking your actual photos. Even if I didn't, I'm sure you could handle some constructive criticism. When it comes to creativity one has to accept that people see (and hear) things in their own "way". I'm certain you wouldn't need someone else to defend your work on a forum :-D
> It's personal taste isn't it. Some people like cosmetically modded cars and some don't. I happen to like very individual looking cars. When I see photos of them I want to see them as if I'd seen them with my own eyes - so to speak. Some forms of editing just distract from that.


I'll forward you the raw files, then everyone is happy.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Are yes spelling, well I have this thing called dyslexia, so I did crap at English at school even with tons of extra lessons/help, and ofc its stayed with me ever since but feel fee to take the piss.

Do you always take the piss out of people with a disability? 
To be fair you did not know you just jumped to the conclusion I was thick!, O yes and I need to get out more! :roll: and my pants are fine thank-you.

If you don't like the pictures someone has taken the time and trouble to post up, take your own and keep your negative options to yourself as no one asked for them in the first place.

I for one appreciated the time and effort posting them up.

PS: To sort out the spelling in this reply look at how many times it was edited and think yourself lucky you dont have it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dtsdesignz said:


> I'll forward you the raw files, then everyone is happy.


Can you please send me the RAW file for the slammed black Mk 2?

[email protected]

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> dtsdesignz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll forward you the raw files, then everyone is happy.
> ...


Sent


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dtsdesignz said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > dtsdesignz said:
> ...


Gratefully received. Thank you sir!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A selection of pix a mate of mine who details cars shared on FB (I believe one or two of the cars might have been prepped by him - Paul @ www.deluxedetailing.co.uk) : http://tinyurl.com/bt3ffp5


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nyxx - oh dear, I could write all night tearing that pathetic reply to pieces. But some people just don't have the intelligence to be corrected, so I'm not going to waste my energy. I also doubt that anyone reading this thread wants to hear you arguing like a three year old, they want to see pictures of the show.

To the OP.
Thanks for the offer of the RAW images, that's very kind of you.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just look at your 3rd reply and your "pathetic "try to do a huge U turn on your first comment.

But I will leave it at that as I don't go down to your level.


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A selection of pix a mate of mine who details cars shared on FB (I believe one or two of the cars might have been prepped by him - Paul @ http://www.deluxedetailing.co.uk) : http://tinyurl.com/bt3ffp5


Nice work, some great shots on there!


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice pics! They're we're some great cars at UD this year. Ignore negative comments its pathetic this forums getting like the rest of them. Wondering why I bothered to come back on here


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Great!! ...

... that's just what I was hoping to see- I was worried that this might have been 3 pages filled with boring and garishly colourful show photographs of great looking cars (which I, _and probably lots of other forum members_ would have hated) ...

... Thankfully I was wrong- and to my delight this is another thread which has descended into a slanging match of sniping and bickering (which is what I was really hoping to read!) ...

I thought the O.P's shots were great and the post production was very subtle, enhancing what were already very competently taken images- and for people (like myself) who couldn't make it to Ultimate Dubs, I think they captured some of the atmosphere and the quality of what was on show ... in fairness, the initial comment stating that 'not everyone is a fan of the post-production tweaking of photographs' was respectful, (but probably unnecessary) and then, as seems par for the course of late- the whole thread deviated away from pictures of the show into yet another thread of humourless squabbling ...

[smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]

... anybody else got any photos from the show that they want to take the time to edit and post that I can slag off under the guise of _'banter'_? ...

... anyone? ...
:roll:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Great!! ...
> 
> ... that's just what I was hoping to see- I was worried that this might have been 3 pages filled with boring and garishly colourful show photographs of great looking cars (which I, _and probably lots of other forum members_ would have hated) ...
> 
> ...


Blue bandit one word Legend made me laugh my head off :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

paulc1 said:


> Blue bandit one word Legend made me laugh my head off :lol:


... Paul, Paul, Paul ...

... you really haven't got the hang of this forum lark at all have you? ... you're supposed to say my car is 'sh1t' and that my wife is ugly, unreasonable, grasping, and sour just like her mother ...

... (when really my car isn't _that _sh1t at all) ...

... maybe forum life just isn't for you? ...
:wink:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue bandit one word Legend made me laugh my head off :lol:
> ...


Hmmm thank you for the advise in order to fit in on this forum I must adjust my attitude and judging by some of the comments I've read on here shouldn't be to hard to learn how to run down someone's pride and joy and call it banter :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The Blue Bandit - I agree (in hindsight) it wasn't necessary to chip in a comment on photo editing.

From here I'm addressing the forum in general ...

I also think, however, that people take offence to the slightest thing FAR too easily. I'd hate to see a situation where no one dared to have an opinion for fear of upsetting anyone. 
Personally I'm a big fan of the characters on here who aren't afraid to say what they think, to cut through the [email protected], to put the self righteous in there place. I might not always agree with them, but thank goodness for them ! 
Perhaps it takes a certain level of intellect to appreciate such freedom of expression, granted. And this being a forum for cars, rather than a place for philosophical debate - it is to be expected that "all sorts" will contribute. And many of those contributors will never have their minds opened through the medium of forum discussion.
I think people naturally cluster into little groups, because they met at a show, because they live in the same area, because they contributed to the same threads etc. They then feel the need to defend so and so, stick the boot into whoever - regardless of anyone's right to have their own opinion.
Finally, but just as pointless, is the "why can't we all just get along" comments. The "stop bickering", the "lets all be nice". You know, where they don't actually follow the discussion - they just feel the need to say something self righteous, to look like the pacifier, the do gooder. B•||•cks. Have it out, say what you think, but always try to see the other point of view. When people make no effort to see both sides - that's when you get nowhere.


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Great!! ...
> 
> ... that's just what I was hoping to see- I was worried that this might have been 3 pages filled with boring and garishly colourful show photographs of great looking cars (which I, _and probably lots of other forum members_ would have hated) ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, I haven't taken anything as an insult. The fact is I work in the design industry and get my work critiqued all the time so its like water off a ducks back. I'd rather people who haven't been to the event just have a look to see what they missed and leave it at that.

Cheers


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mullum said:


> The Blue Bandit - I agree (in hindsight) it wasn't necessary to chip in a comment on photo editing.
> 
> From here I'm addressing the forum in general ...
> 
> ...


... I don't want to take this thread any further from where it should be- but just wanted to address this comment as effort and thought has obviously gone into it- so apologies to the OP ...

Mullum- we're singing from the same hymn sheet in all aspects here my friend- I agree with just about everything you have said, and to clarify and substantiate my comments I should probably point out that I came to this thread directly after reading the 'Ultimate Dubs' thread in the stickies section which was about five pages of show related stuff, and then a further five pages (at the time) of systematically abusing one TTF/TTOC club member for being there...

... In my personal opinion Kate's car (and not hers alone necessarily) was _not right_ for Ultimate Dubs- that's no fault of those who were chosen, more a failing of the selection process- Ultimate Dubs is a celebration of 'the scene' rather than 'the marque' and as others have alluded to, some in attendance would be more suited to gatherings like AITP and EvenTT... but what that particular thread descended into was nothing more than a personal attack on the owners (Kate in particular- with comments as unconstructive as "All the cars on the club stand were shit") ...

... Then I come to this thread hoping to see pages of great cars from a show that I missed and it was on the verge of becoming more of the same ...

... anyway- to address the points you have eloquently made:
Firstly; I totally agree with the comments regarding HDR, instagram and heavily enhanced photos- I've often spent an entire weekend claying, polishing and waxing 'The Bandit' to get a good shine and then spent my evening looking at HDR pics with contrast adjusted so that they have ten times the reflective quality of my paintwork and yet they've washed it in 10 mins with a scouring pad.  ...

... I'm also in total agreement that it's the difference in forum members tastes and opinions that makes it an interesting place to be- the cars wouldn't be interesting if people didn't try new things and we all liked the same thing and made our cars look the same, whether modified or standard *BUT* it's all about *respect* for others (and that's not supposed to be _self righteous_ at all) ...

... I don't mind that you don't like my new wheels- but try and bear in mind that I may have just parted with a months salary and my son won't be getting fed for a fortnight before you ignorantly say "Black wheels look shit- though that's just my opinion" ...

To pick up on your point that, as it's a car forum so _'all sorts' _ will contribute is a valid one- but I think we should be encouraging the '_great unwashed'_ to step up to our level rather than for us to descend to theirs ... Just because there is a need for 'The Jeremy Kyle Show' to exist doesn't make it right ...

I'm sorry if you thought that this was a dig that was aimed at you- it wasn't ... more at the general tone that a couple of these threads were taking where you would get two pages of unconstructive quarelling and little 'on topic' debate (hark at me talking about staying '_on topic'_ and then posting this on a show pictures thread :roll: ) ...

... to finish on a positive note though (yep- you'll be glad I'm finally about to finish  ... below is exactly the sort of open-minded, level headed attitude and maturity (sorry if that sounds condescending) that we need to actively encourage more of on the forum ...




dtsdesignz said:


> Thanks for the comments, I haven't taken anything as an insult. The fact is I work in the design industry and get my work critiqued all the time so its like water off a ducks back. I'd rather people who haven't been to the event just have a look to see what they missed and leave it at that.
> 
> Cheers


... Sorry about that- I'll get down off my soap-box now ...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The Blue Bandit - yes mate, I know were on the same page - "literally" in fact, lol.

My comments were addressing the forum in general, unfortunatley I dont think anyone except you and I read them :? 
Oh well hehe. I probably should have posted my comments in the flame room rather than in this thread to be honest.

I like black wheels by the way ;-) My wheels are extremely Marmite ! Some people will have noticed that I generally dont post pictures of my car on here as its only going to "cop flack" and I modify my car for ME anyway. Not for the site.

I hope to meet you one day fella, and see your car in the metal


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

@Mullum,
Just read all the up dated comments and edit's.
Dan is a friend who I see most months at our TT meet's so that's why I jumped in. Am happy to forget about it, no offence mullum [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .

@The blue bandit
Your MKI looks mint.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some people really do like the sound of their own voice, don't they?


----------

